# Our Infant Son Has Brain Cancer- HOME AGAIN!!!



## pridegoethb4thefall

The MRI yesterday showed 2 masses on our 15 month old sons brain.  One deep in the middle, and one on the spinal cord where it connects to the brain.We are in shock and have no idea whats next.

Trying to stay off the internet... nothing but info on there about how babies just don't survive this and if they do, they are brain damaged from the treatments. 

I am planning to sell my herd completely- don't think I can handle my goats AND a critically ill child. Don't know yet how we are going to make ti through this. Praying that the masses are benign, but its rather doubtful at this point. 

Going to the neurosurgeon today for more info and to actually see the MRI. Terrified does not begin to express how we are feeling. This is our BABY... our youngest... Cant face losing him....WONT give up.

Please forgive me if I don't respond much, or go silent for awhile. They have already mentioned surgery, trying to shrink the masses, and possibly chemo.... HOW can this be?? He is too young to endure these things... too beautiful to leave us.... has too much life to live....


If ANYONE has ANY positive experiences to share, any hope to give, any support to offer.. PLEASE do!!! We need it!! PLEASE PRAY FOR SPENCER!!!


     

Please look me up on FB, Suzetta Vonzell, send me a friend request or message from BYH, not sure what my privacy settings allow anymore since FB keeps changing, but I update daily, and there is a Prayers for Spencer page for all the prayer warriors and friends to 'like'. Thank you so, so much!


----------



## CocoNUT

I don't have any positive experiences to share...but I just wanted to let you know I'm sending BIIIIIG hugs to you and your family.


----------



## marlowmanor

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> The MRI yesterday showed 2 masses on our 15 month old sons brain.  One deep in the middle, and one on the spinal cord where it connects to the brain.We are in shock and have no idea whats next.
> 
> Trying to stay off the internet... nothing but info on there about how babies just don't survive this and if they do, they are brain damaged from the treatments.
> 
> I am planning to sell my herd completely- don't think I can handle my goats AND a critically ill child. Don't know yet how we are going to make ti through this. Praying that the masses are benign, but its rather doubtful at this point.
> 
> Going to the neurosurgeon today for more info and to actually see the MRI. Terrified does not begin to express how we are feeling. This is our BABY... our youngest... Cant face losing him....WONT give up.
> 
> Please forgive me if I don't respond much, or go silent for awhile. They have already mentioned surgery, trying to shrink the masses, and possibly chemo.... HOW can this be?? He is too young to endure these things... too beautiful to leave us.... has too much life to live....
> 
> 
> If ANYONE has ANY positive experiences to share, any hope to give, any support to offer.. PLEASE do!!! We need it!! PLEASE PRAY FOR SPENCER!!!


 So sorry to hear this. I can understand the fear though. When Logan first started having his seizures we went through MRIs and EEGs. One of the MRIs showed what they told us was 2 small spots on his brain. They said they could be nothing and something that the seizure medication they put him on would shrink or they could be something that would require surgery. I was scared to death about the possibility of surgery on him. Turns out it appears to be nothing to worry about. We had another MRI done later and they didn't see the same spots. I will be praying for your little boy and your family.  I know this is a difficult thing to deal with.   

That does remind me that I need to remember to discuss getting another MRI done on Logan since his seizures restarted. We have to go see his neurologist Friday to change his medication.


----------



## BrownSheep

my thoughts a prayers are with you and your son.


----------



## promiseacres

Praying!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Sorry you have to face this. Hoping things get better foryou and your family.


----------



## Roll farms

Love and good thoughts coming your way.  Babies should never, ever be sick.  I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Spencer is napping right now, so I thought I would take a moment and say thank you to everyone for their prayers and good thoughts..

We go to the neurosurgeon today for consult, and there is supposed to be several other specialists there as well. I can only hope and pray that Kaiser has a good treatment dept for these kinds of things. 

I feel empty and yet full of despair, then I swing to anger at this disgusting 'thing' that has the nerve to invade my childs body. Tears fall I am not even aware of until I feel them sliding down my neck. I want to curl up in a dark place and run from all of this, pretend it is just a dream, but then I remember I am a fighter, a warrior mother, I never give up. 

Im am trying to pretend to be happy for my other kids, trying to give them as 'normal' a time as possible right now. Ive already accidentally called Spencer 'Cancer' instead of his name- as though suddenly he is not 'Spencer', but is an embodiment of his disease. And I am horrified at myself... 

My hubby broke down in sobs last night, and I had no idea how to comfort him... it is his loss too, but how do I be strong for EVERYONE??? My 15 year old daughter is a wreak over this, I didn't try to hide it from her, maybe I should have. 

We have very few people here to help us, to lend a hand, or babysit, and certainly can't afford a service, 6 kids are already expensive, and with all the trips we will be taking Spencer for treatment, we will be needing my DD to help with watching kids. We are looking not some help from the county, they have some services, but not really any that help with the other kids, other than counseling (which Im all for).

If anyone is looking for some registered/registerble Nigerina Dwarfs, already bred, please let me know- I HAVE to get at least some of them sold. It breaks my heart to do so, and I wonder if I will NEED them for my own sanity...somewhere to go to get my mind off the pain of my son... a joy and uplifting thing I can look forward to despite the darkness of this disease. A kind of respite.. But I don't know if I can summon the strength to care for them and my son and my family.... Maybe I can reduce the herd to just a few and still care for them.... IDK what to do. When I am away from them, I want to never see them again... then when I go out there, I am lighter inside, feel relief and happy.  And its not just them, I also have 2 young american guinea hogs we got before the diagnosis to raise for butcher, as well as a large flock of Jersey Giant chickens to care for. If any of them get sick or injured, I don't know how I can care for them too. So much of everything rests on my shoulders, but I am trying to be strong.

Sorry for the long rambling..... I just needed to get some of this 'out', ya know?  Hope ya'll don't mind...  Any ideas are welcome..


----------



## bonbean01

I am so sorry....and praying hard for your little one and you and your whole family 

When our little grandson was born premature at 1 pound 11 ounces, specialists held little hope for him not being brain damaged, if he survived at all...lots of MRI's tears, prayers...then said he would need surgery once he got to 4 pounds on his eyes...said no chance of sight in one eye, and damaged sight in the other...well...they were all WRONG!!!!  I have no doubt that prayer is powerful, and remember who the Great Healer is...that little guy did not get surgery...his eyesight is perfect in both eyes...he is not brain damaged...he turns 3 years old next month.


----------



## woodsie

Oh I can't imagine the heartbreak you are going through.....so awful to see children get caught in the crosshairs of this fallen world. I do have an uplifting story to share. 

3 years ago my sister-in-law found numerous lumps on the back of her neck and eventually got them checked out. After a long diagnonsis period they determined she had a uncurable lymphatic cancer, almost unheard of for a fit, healthy 35 year old to have. She is a mother of 7 and could not believe that she had cancer - it was a SHOCK to our entire family....but we know that there is always hope and the family cried out in prayer. Our Lord did hear her cry and all her lumps are gone - praise the Lord! She did a lot of searching and God directed her to HIS answer for her...I'm sure He has one of Spencer too. I know this isn't a faith / religious forum and don't want to get into arguments here but I couldn't not share that there is ALWAYS hope....and God is my hope. 

We just saw her out at her farm yesterday and their 8th child she is a picture of health and an inspiration to many.

Praying with you!

Cobie


----------



## Pearce Pastures

There are not enough hugs in the world for you and your family right now.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Praying for God's healing to come your way.  This is very difficult to believe and  impossible to understand.  You and your husband will need to take turns being the rock.  You did the right thing with your older daughter.  She would know if you were not telling her the truth.


----------



## Gagroundhog

Thoughts and Prayers from me and I'll pass this along the prayer list  :


----------



## Tmaxson

I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through.  I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Hoping and praying for some good news for you and your family and some peace for you all.


----------



## Plesiosaur

Although not in anyway as difficult or as terrifying as what you are going through, when we were very scared about our little boy I had a thought that gave me the strength that I needed. I thought of all of the people in my family that have passed on, even ones that were gone before I was born, filling my home. Angels looking in on their baby--their grandson, their great-grandson. Hundreds of loved ones stretching through generations rooting for me and my family, loving me and lending their strength to our home. Because although my son is only a few months old, I know that I will love him and his babies, and his babies' babies. A mother's love only grows with each new family member and that must be true of at least some if not all of my grandmothers' grandmothers as well.  

I believe that at times of great testing God lets the separation between heaven and earth get a little thinner. Malachi 4:6 "He will turn the hearts of the fathers to their children, and the hearts of the children to their fathers" Give some of your burden to those loving angels, and also to our Lord. 

God bless you and strengthen you. I will be praying for you and your family and I will pray that the helping hands you need will find there way to you.


----------



## Goatherd

Heavenly Father, watch with us over your child Spencer and grant that he may be restored to that perfect health which it is yours alone to give. Relieve his pain, guard him from all danger, restore to him your gifts of gladness and strength, and raise him up to a life of service to you.  Through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Mamaboid

May God Bless You and Your Family.  I am so sorry to hear this, and will be praying hard for Spencer.  I am adding him to our prayer list.  Prayers do work.  Take care of yourself, share the burden with anyone willing and able to take it even for a minute.


----------



## alsea1

I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

It is wonderful that so many on her can offer up prayer for you and your family...count me in!

I don't know about Kaiser now, but I had 24 or so years of wonderful care through them in the bay area, so I pray that they allow and make it easy for your baby to get the care that he needs and the testing you and the doctors want. And may you be blessed with compassionate and intelligent doctors that are blessed and guided by the spirit that I believe in. 

As far as telling the kids, while some details are too much information for little guys, letting them know that you are worried about your baby's health issues will let them understand when you just can't keep the tears in, or you are too crabby to be very compassionate to them at the moment. As long you are able to tune out the baby's problems for a little while each day to focus on all the other children individually, to remind them that they too matter and are so important to you, they will come through OK. It is OK to tell them " for 10 minutes I am going to think about (baby/ tests/something) , then I will be there to help you with your boat, necklace, homework...."....or whatever they needed you for, can give you a few minutes of permission to stress, worry, pray....while still keeping you connected to the family. 

Human beings are incredibly resilient....with all the good wishes and prayers from your friends on here, around the country and then some, may you feel the love and support you need.

As far as your farm animals, it might be best to downsize for now. Maybe just keep a breeding trio or 2 of chickens....They are low maintenance and with a full gravity feeder and a few auto waters can be all but carefree for a few days every now and then while drs. and other appointments are a priority. Then you have the option as life calms down to start up again. I don't know about your  pig situation, but our pigs absolutely have to have 2 times or more daily care, so they might be best to let go for now. I would personally probably keep one or 2 favorite goats because I find so much comfort in my goats, but that is just me. I know your herd just expanded and that would be a lot of money/ maintenance/ daily commitment that might be best to reduce for now.  I would love to buy a goat or 2 from you, but I am afraid I won't have any money for buying goats for a few more months at least....

My heart goes out to you...so much more than I could say with words....


----------



## Southern by choice

The saints are in agreement in prayer. Believe that we are praying for a miracle for your son.


Hebrews 11:1 Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.

I pray the L-rd increases in abundance your faith. Trust him my sister.
Your little baby, by tomorrow will have thousands praying for him.  

One day at a time.  


Remember, the L-rd will provide ALL you have need of.


----------



## SheepGirl

Oh my gosh, how devastating. I certainly hope he pulls through and the Doctors can find a way to treat him.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Don't even know what to say right now.... thank you all for your prayers and words of love.

Todays visit was devastating. The cancer was so evident...all through his spine, top to bottom. Also in his mid-brain. Like something from a horror movie. The specialist gave no hope. Inoperable, and no real treatment options. All they offer is surgery to relive the pressure of the spinal fluid that is building up on his brain, but they can't remove so much cancer. Chemo won't work, radiation won't work.

Basically its a matter of time... If we do nothing, he will pass in a matter of days or weeks, if we do invasive surgery, we may buy a few months, at best. Surgery will require 10 days in hospital, another month of home recovery, a brief period of improved mobility, followed by decline and eventual death. 

Oh God.... I am destroyed. I know He is with me, but I pray for Him to heal our son completely. I don't know what to do..... how does anyone make such choices??

As for the herd, etc... How can I even sell them when the doctors want to do surgery NEXT MONDAY??? thats just not enough time...

Im gonna try to have his MRI  sent to John Hopkins, St. Judes and anywhere else I can find. With 5 other kids to handle, I don't know.....I just don't know.....

I love Spencer so, so, so, much....what do I do? How do I handle this??? Spencer seems so healthy, so happy... sure, his right arm doesn't work real well, but the rest of him is doing fine, even progressing in normal ways. But his spinal fluid is barely getting through. the doctor was surprised at how well he is still functioning, but seeing the MRI shows a totally different picture on the inside. 

Thats all i can write right now..


----------



## bonbean01

Awww honey...this is every parent's worst nightmare...I also don't know what to say...keep the faith...many prayers for your little darling, you and your whole family.  Was so hoping the MRI would show something different.  For tonight...do nothing...no decisions about surgery...try to sleep best you can, and don't give up on miracles...they do happen if it is His will


----------



## Remuda1

You and your entire family have been and will remain in my prayers. God bless all of you and may He hold you and keep you during this uncertain and frightening time.


----------



## promiseacres

Praying.....  
Wish I was near I would watch your kids....buy your goats or something! But can keep praying for God to hold you close.
have you talked to anyone at cancer treatments of America? They seem to be able to give hope when there seems to be none. It would mean more drs but I know of amazing miracles thru them.


----------



## Bridgemoof

My heart goes out to you and your family, and little Spencer. I will pray for you to have strength throughout this devastating ordeal.


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## Shelly May

Sending prayers and hugs from Kentucky


----------



## jodief100

This seems so inadequate but it is the best I can do.  

Keep trying to contact St. Judes.   They are your best hope.  My little sister had a friend when she was young who went there and they were able to give her more than anyone else could.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just checking back in...


----------



## that's*satyrical

I'm so sorry it's not better news. I couldn't even imagine what you all are going through.


----------



## GLENMAR

There are no words to express how sorry I feel for your family for having to go through this. 
            I will keep Spencer in my thoughts.


----------



## HankTheTank




----------



## marilyn1

Sending Hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Queen Mum

Words can't even express the sadness and sorrow as well as the  hopes we all have for you and your family.  And we all share your pain and hope we can lift you up in some way.   Just know that all of us are with you and praying for you.  I wish I could say something to make this all easier.  I think we all do.   Please  don't hesitate to ask for our help!

Your animals may be of some comfort to you in the coming difficult times.   And it may be too much for you to handle to sell them and try to coordinate the sale.   Take it one day at a time.  And reach out!  

Perhaps there are  some of us (if we live near) can help with your farm animals.  

Perhaps you can reach out to a local animal rescue organization to help with their care in the interim of your time with the hospital and all the medical doctors, so you won't have to worry about them.   I know the organization I work with sometimes helps with that.    Also if you have a church, reach out to your pastor and your church for help with your animals.   

My prayers go with you.


----------



## bonbean01

Checked last night and went to your website and see you are in California...was hoping you lived closer to me, but quite a far distance from Northeast MS...wish I was able to help with caring for your children and animals.

Queen Mum is right...reaching out can help you through this, and people really want to do all they can in times like this.

Please never say you are rambling when you post...we are here for you and will keep praying hard


----------



## promiseacres

More  and prayers for you and your family


----------



## greenbean

Yall are definitely in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Most recent blood tests show the tumor is most likely NOT embryonic glioma type of cancer. Have no idea if thats good, bad, or doesn't matter. I am in the stage of desperation, frantically searching for natural cures...wanting to try anything...terrified of any 'conventional' medical treatments- they are SO sickeningly toxic and debilitating.

I at times feel SO strong in my faith- I feel this disease has NO chance in the face of God and His promises. Other times I find myself planning his funeral, trying to figure out what to do with all his little outs=fits. I see myself curled in a ball on a pile of his things, just sobbing...

But then I recall the promises made by Him, and that this disease has no place in our son or our lives. It has no hope of survival... 


Please keep praying, please read Matthew 21:21, and please re-post it here as encouragement for us. Thank you so, so much. 

MODS- please forgive me if the previous request is not allowed on BYH. Feel free to remove if not ok. This site is one of the few places I go for support, I could not handle it if I was banned...


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

We have decided to start Spencer on raw, organic apple cider vinegar, as well as removing all processed foods, junk, etc from his diet- trying to go all natural, as healthy as possible. Also considering other foods known to fight cancer.

Any ideas are welcome to foods to feed.

Also considering giving him raw goats milk... problem is none of my does are in milk!!! AGGGGHHH!! I won't give him any milk I haven't milked myself from my own animal (safety concerns), so its kinda an issue. 

If anyone nearby me happens to have a nigerian dwarf that is producing good milk, is tested for regular stuff like cae, etc..I would gladly trade one of my bred, registered does for it. I have does bred for early April as well as June- almost all are registered, as is the buck. I can show you the papers. The kids born would be yours as well.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Have you heard of the Gerson therapy?


----------



## bonbean01

I have heard that some cancer hospitals use the healthy food in combination with spiritual strengthening along with the conventional medical cancer treatments.  They seem to have a better outcome than using just one method.  

Keep the faith...think positive thoughts...and know we are praying hard!


----------



## BrownSheep

This has a list of 20 ways to fight cancer
http://cincovidas.com/20-ways-to-fight-cancerwhether-or-not-you-have-it/

Stay strong  praying for you and your family.


----------



## Queen Mum

Please remember your son is living not dying. AND a child is God's opinion that life should go on.  

Try to put the thoughts of death from your mind an  fill your heart and soul with thoughts of his life, no matter how hard that may be.  That way God can fill your family with life and lift you up.   Your baby lives each day.   He continues to grow and breath and smile and laugh.  His hair grows, his nails grow, his skin sheds cells as his body replaces them with new living cells.     So as you treasure each day of his life, and each breath that he takes, I will say a little prayer for an extension of those moments for you as we all will.   

We are there with you.  I am sure as many of us as can be will continue to share your journey of life with your child and family.


----------



## woodsie

Keeping you in our prayers....hugs

I know that God is always faithful especially when I admit my helplessness and that He is my only hope....I pray His presence and discernment be with you in this difficult time.

Here is the link for the ministry that was instrumental in my sister-in-laws terminal cancer healing...not that the conference healed her, God healed her but the ministry showed her areas of her life that she needed to let God in....basically spiritual roots of disease. 

http://beinhealth.com/public/conference/whatisaconference


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Please remember your son is living not dying. AND a child is God's opinion that life should go on.
> 
> Try to put the thoughts of death from your mind an  fill your heart and soul with thoughts of his life, no matter how hard that may be.  That way God can fill your family with life and lift you up.   Your baby lives each day.   He continues to grow and breath and smile and laugh.  His hair grows, his nails grow, his skin sheds cells as his body replaces them with new living cells.     So as you treasure each day of his life, and each breath that he takes, I will say a little prayer for an extension of those moments for you as we all will.
> 
> We are there with you.  I am sure as many of us as can be will continue to share your journey of life with your child and family.


That was.....just... so....i don't know, but it was SO beautiful and really touched me. You're RIGHT! Spencer IS living and here with us right NOW. I will be taking so much of what you said (and others) into my heart as we go on.

Going to Oakland Monday to talk to doctors, but they are PUSHING SO HARD to admit Spencer on MONDAY for surgery on WEDNESDAY, and I am not real pleased with that side I have SO many questions. 
Like WHY hasn't any of these doctors recommended a diet for health and immunity boost for him? 

WHY haven't they mentioned ANYTHING but surgery and drugs that destroy?? I KNOW there has to be stuff out there that can help support his treatment....

We had the Church Elders over today for an anointing with oil and a laying of hands in prayer for healing for Spencer. It was AMAZING! Spencer has his own FB page for prayers as well! Ill try to post a link, Im not good at that using this computer... prayers for spencer I think is the name. I didn't create it, a friend in Christ did it without our even knowing and we are very grateful!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Should you go ahead with the surgery, Vitamins E and C are healing vitamins......Doctors usually aren't cooperative with allowing many if any vitamins, but one of the old time nutritionists, Adelle Davis recommended high doses of vitamin C, especially before and after surgery. 

Coconut  oil can be used orally or topically for energy...If I understand correctly, it readily crosses the blood brain barrier, because it is in a very usable form for the human body and brain. It is supposed to be one of the good fats, and I think it is considered, antibacterial and maybe antiviral.....

Essiac tea has a history of helping with cancer symptoms....Burdock Root, Sheep Sorrel,  Slippery Elm bark, and Turkey Rhubarb root 

Take these with a grain of salt, but they could help with your search for natural boosts for the body.


----------



## redtailgal

Please forgive my delayed response, I havent been able to check messages here for a couple days.


I dont have the words to express what I want to say.  I just want to hug you and weep with you, then watch joyfully as your precious baby plays and giggles.  I just cannot even BEGIN to imagine how this must be for you.  It hurts to even think about it, your turmoil must be immeasurable.

Of course, you are planning a funeral, and of course, our God is stronger than cancer.  And of course you are weeping.  I am weeping with you at the moment.

Remember, God's hand IS in this.  He IS in control and no matter what the outcome is, He will guide you and hold you thru it all.  DO what you and your hubby feel is best medically and then put the rest in His hands, they are big enough to hold it all.  Psalms 39:7 "*But now, Lord, what do I look for? My hope is in you*."  

I took the liberty of sending out a quick note about you and your son and family to my pastor who heads a large prayer chain.  There are people from all over the USA, Australia, Africa, New Guinea, and a few other places that are on calloused knees for you right now.

RTG


----------



## Gevshiba

First, let me say that my prayers are with your family.  I'm usually a lurker, but I saw the subject line and felt compelled to read it.  I'm not sure if this will be any help, but it's something I read recently and I thought of it as I read your posts.  www.cancertutor.com and Dr. Stanislaw Burzynski's gene targeted cancer therepy.


----------



## promiseacres

Praying and


----------



## Southern by choice

Continue to be led by the spirit. The world's ways are the world's ways. The Lord uses many people and many avenues that ia true, however being led by His spirit will NOT fail. Stand on His word and all of the promises He has declared. Thank Him and continue to stay in His presence. He will NEVER leave you nor forsake you.

I encourage you sister to prayer the outcome, not the problem. 

We can ask anything of our Father in Jesus name. 
John 15:7,8
John 16:23-24


----------



## BrownSheep




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I  second the motion to look into the Gerson institute.


Also, make sure that not only are you going "all natural' but organic too, VERY important! 


AND look for hidden things in natural and organic food to avoid too, like carageenen and xanthan gums, etc...*


----------



## bonbean01

Praying hard and yes...crying along with you.  I'm to avoid shopping, crowds and Church until my immunity is back up, so will email my Pastor and put Spencer on our Church prayer list...our little country people are prayer warriors!  

Enjoy your little guy...Redtail Gal's post was do right on!!!!  

Keep the faith sister


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

I wanted to invite all my BYH prayer warriors and friends to join my personal Facebook so you can join the Prayers for Spencer page. Im not real computer literate, and using my hubbys mac is hard for me, so please look me up under Suzetta Vonzell. Send me a friend request, please. I have always kept my page very private, like to keep my children as safe as possible on a 'public' forum, so if you can't find me for any reason, please let me know here so I can try to fix it in the privacy settings.

I try to update FB daily so family and friends can be aware of whats going on. This weekend is very special to us, we plan to have a big fun family day, and really enjoy LIFE!

Thank you all so much! I check this thread daily, and re-read every post for hope and encouragement, it means so much to us.


----------



## Remuda1

Hi Suzetta, I found you on Facebook but it won't let me send you a friend request and if I want to send you a private message, it will just send it to your "other messages" and charge me to send it.  I would love to friend you and keep up with Spencer.  Hope you have a great time this weekend


----------



## bonbean01

Had the same problem with facebook, so will stick to BYH for now.

Enjoy your little guy...savour every second...and keep up your faith and believe that what is meant to be will be!!!!  Never lose hope 

And know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and Spencer and your entire family...we are here for you best we can be


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

I think I fixed it... Please try again!!


----------



## redtailgal

https://www.facebook.com/angela.johnson.9461

I still cant get it to work, so I sent you my link to facebook!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

redtailgal said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/angela.johnson.9461
> 
> I still cant get it to work, so I sent you my link to facebook!


Thanks, request sent! I did go and 'fix' my settings again, so hopefully it works... Anyone who wants to post their link, I will send a request!

Had a great day today at Folsom zoo and park. Spencer LOVED riding the tiny steam train around the grounds, and seemed to be a bit wary of the free roaming peacocks with their huge tails spread out in full display.

The steroids the docs prescribed are making Spencer cranky and making him want to sleep more than usual. Which is weird since they are supposedly known for making kids kinda hyper, and for stimulating appetite. causing some mood swings too, which are expected side effects. I HATE giving my children  unnatural drugs..

The latest from the oncologist who will be seeing Spencer was not very positive. He agrees that it looks like a terminal case... BUT, he also said that out of the 5 or 6 cancers it could be, there are a few that are treatable....'treatable, but not curable'. So at some point we will be right back where we are right now....only our baby will be older and more self aware and have gone through hell and back to have lived just a few months or years longer. He said the most he could predict IF it was a certain cancer, and IF it responded, and IF treatment didn't kill Spencer, then he could live 5 to 10 years...only to be back where we are now....only with NO more options. BUT he also said he has seen things like this heal completely and be nothing short of miraculous.

How much can a mothers heart bear???? Such dismal predictions...

We are working on prayer and healthy foods and supplements...might do the surgery, only to give us time to try more of those, but thats it. No more...cant do that to him.


----------



## bonbean01

Spencer could be one of those miracles you know...so many prayers...keep up your faith and hope...after your last post, I am having a good feeling for him!  Hang in there sweetie!  I know this is so terribly hard on you and your family


----------



## Queen Mum

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> I HATE giving my children  unnatural drugs..
> 
> The latest from the oncologist who will be seeing Spencer was not very positive. He agrees that it looks like a terminal case... BUT, he also said that out of the 5 or 6 cancers it could be, there are a few that are treatable....'treatable, but not curable'. So at some point we will be right back where we are right now....only our baby will be older and more self aware and have gone through hell and back to have lived just a few months or years longer. He said the most he could predict IF it was a certain cancer, and IF it responded, and IF treatment didn't kill Spencer, then he could live 5 to 10 years...only to be back where we are now....only with NO more options. BUT he also said he has seen things like this heal completely and be nothing short of miraculous.
> 
> How much can a mothers heart bear???? Such dismal predictions...
> 
> We are working on prayer and healthy foods and supplements...might do the surgery, only to give us time to try more of those, but thats it. No more...cant do that to him.


Steroids are a natural part of our bodies.    The difference is that we don't normally have them in the quantities that you have to give them for this kind of disease.    

As for the possibility that Spencer could live for 5 - 10 years,  that could be a blessing in that medical science could find many a treatment in that time.  Consider the case of  Leukemia.  Ten years ago the chances for a child with Leukemia were very poor and now the majority of children with leukemia live.   My friend's son has Cystic Fibrosis.  Twenty years ago, most kids with it died before the age of 10.  He is 30 this year.  Medical advances made were faster than his deterioration.    God had to have a hand in that, plus nutrition and the love of his family....  

Please never give up hope...   Seek life.  Love life.  Live each day as if the next one is just around the corner....


----------



## Back to Nature

I'm really sorry about this. I really hope there is a breakthrough soon and he's able to recover.


----------



## redtailgal

Such difficult and harsh decisions that you have to make right now.

Take your time, make your decisions with prayer.  Then have faith that you've made the right decision.  It doesnt even SOUND easy.

hugs and prayers for your family


----------



## promiseacres

Hugs and prayers for Spencer and your family


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I hope that the MRI was good news.


----------



## ksalvagno

I am so sorry to read this. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## SkyWarrior

OMG, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

WHEW! It's been a very long journey to get us where we are now...

We were told by several doctors that the MRI results were really bad. That even surgery would give us only a few months. Unless we decided to use massive chemo, blood t-cell transplants, etc, and that would maybe buy him one or two mostly miserable years. 

My answer was no, we won't do that to him. He deserves his time on earth to be happy and not painful. We decided he was not our child alone, but God's child. His to do with as He sees fit.

On January 28, we saw one of the world's top pediatric Neuro surgeons. I told him all about Spencer, and the man really, really listened. At first he agreed with the other doctors, but then he listened to my story about Spencer.  And he suddenly changed his mind!!

It's a long, long story, lots of tears and lots of prayers. But in the end... Spencer had the surgery to biopsy his tumor in his brain stem, surgery to reduce the tumor, and to remove some bone in his upper cervical spine to make room for his spinal cord and swelling. Spent 10 days at his bedside in Pediatric ICU.

The biopsy revealed a LOW GRADE GLIOMA, PILOCYTIC ASTROCYTOMA, GRADE 1!!!!!!!!!  Something that responds well to low dose chemo!! They now are giving Spencer a 60 to 90% chance to live beyond 20 years!!!!  It's not a cure, and needs 14 months of weekly chemo, possibly a more intense brain surgery, but it's SO much more than they predicted! (Might have spelled the pilocytic word wrong) he still has a tumor in his mid brain near the pineal gland, but hopefully the chemo will shrink all the tumors. I am worried about his right side of his body, he isn't using it at all.
He had more function of the right side before surgery, but the tumor was located mostly on the right side of the brain stem, so most of the surgery was done there. I pray he will recover function soon...

It's gonna be rough on all of us. And Kaiser is telling us that they are cancelling our insurance because we moved out of their service area, even though we are barely out of the area, they won't budge, but we have 6 weeks more coverage. Which sucks because Spencer is supposed to start a 10 week induction phase of chemo in 2 weeks. How can I start treatment if I don't know where to go, don't have insurance, or my new coverage won't pick up where they left off?? Timing would be dam near impossible to get perfect. We sure can't afford treatments for him out of pocket! But, I'm not gonna worry too much.... I know God has it handled.

Will try to keep updated, but we are so busy. Spencer has lost a lot of body function from surgery, is weak and on lots of meds. He also has a Broviac catheter in his heart that we have to keep clean and flushed every day.... plus 5 other children and all the goats. Good news on goats is all my girls are bred and tested negative for cae and something else I can't remember, but it's good news!


----------



## Royd Wood

I'm so pleased for you


----------



## redtailgal

Hey there...* Mom of the year*.......  

I used to do a little patient advocacy, and wanted to share a little info with you.

I _think_ that if you have no lapse in coverage then you cannot be denied on a pre-exisiting condition.  If you can, go ahead and get started with another insurance RIGHT NOW, to prevent a lapse in coverage.  

We had to switch insurance, and due to some of my health issues, we were told NOT to go over 30 days without coverage or we would be subject to a pre existing condition clause.

If you get the run around from them, remind them that the  *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act* that was signed into law in March 2010 completely does away with pre-existing condition requirements imposed by health plans and that law signed into place September 2010, children under 19 years old with pre-existing conditions can'tbe denied access to their parents' health plan.  It also says insurance companies can no longer be allowed to insure a child, and not provide the treatments for that child's pre-existing condition.

Also, HIPPA's *creditable coverage clause* says that if you had a  full year of health coverage  and you purchase a  new health plan without a break of 63 days or more, your new health plan cannot subject you to the pre-existing condition exclusion.

There are a lot of loopholes in this regulations, but, showing that you are educated in a polite and respectful way *may* help persuade the insurance company to do the right thing.

However, an insurance CAN refuse to allow you to enroll based on your sons condition, and if you do manage to enroll without informing them of the cancer, they can deny coverage.

If you run into any trouble with this, I recommend contacting PAF (Patient Advocate Foundation).  here is the website:   http://www.patientadvocate.org/ 

still cheering, hoping and praying for Spencer (and the rest of you, too).  Tell lil Mr. Miracle that there are worn knees all over the world for him.  I've had friends from New Guinea, Australia, Germany, Africa, and England ask for updates on him.  Lol, there was an entire tribe in Africa that prayed for him last week!  and now.......there are people all over the world squealing in delight with you.


----------



## Bridgemoof

So encouraging, a miracle really.


----------



## Goatherd

When God closes a door, He always opens a window somewhere else.  Wonderful news!


----------



## bonbean01

Thank you so much for updating us on Spencer...I know life is not easy for you right now 

There is hope and I do believe in miracles and prayers.  Keeping Spencer and you and your whole family in my prayers, as are many people...world wide and be encouraged with every bit of new hope that comes your way


----------



## alsea1

That is some good news.
The ins. companies can indeed be difficult to work with.  
I would def. find a patient advocate to work with on this. It could help take alot of worry off your shoulders.


----------



## Rebbetzin

Oh my goodness! Just saw this thread.  My prayers are going up for a complete recovery!
I was thinking of the Pediatric Cancer Charity by Danny Thomas, City of Hope.  I don't 
know if you are near any of their hospitals, but they may be able to help you with chemo
treatments. And they advertise not charging for their services.

I was healed of Leukemia when I was 13 months old. Back in 1951, there was really nothing
being done for children with Leukemia. But, I come from a family that has seen many miracles
from our gracious Heavely Father, and my healing was only through the prayers of my family.

Keep us posted as time goes by.


----------



## nawma

Hopes and prayers going out here for Spencer and the entire family. May God wrap his comforting and healing arms around your family.


----------



## Plesiosaur

wow--that is so wonderful!

I just wanted to give you some hope and encouragement that because he is so young, I wouldn't fret overly much about his right-side functioning. His brain is still changing and developing neural pathways, and there are many cases where surgeries that would have greatly impaired an adult are overcome by children with no long-lasting side effects. Their brains just find a new home for whatever has been damaged.  Like the girl in this article  has a completely normal life, with only half of her brain. 

I'm still praying for you and your family. May God continue to bless you!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

New development. We are in the ER since Spencer has slept nearly all day...and his right side has no function. It was working the 3 days following surgery. Doctors are being called in. They say he is not supposed to sleep this much... hours of sleep, a few minutes awake, back to sleep. Not right....

Not feeling very good right now.


----------



## bonbean01

Praying hard!!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

My prayers are with you, Spencer and your family.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic




----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

MRI shows A LOT of fluid in the brain. They have him on diuretics to try to get the fluid out, but they fully expect to do surgery later today. (It's 4 am here) .

They expect to drain fluid, then possibly put in a permanent shunt. Can't help but be upset with his last docs...They sent him home 4 days early, and cut the normal testing time of the brains ability to regulate spinal fluid by at least 3 days. Not even gonna go on anymore about that.

Please keep praying and sending good thoughts....They mean more than you could ever know.


----------



## Shelly May

We are and will keeping praying for all of you


----------



## Southern by choice

We are still praying.  How soon for the shunt?  Looking for hydrocephalus does take  keen observation, you're right. What were they thinking?


----------



## terrilhb

My prayers are with you all.


----------



## CocoNUT




----------



## Remuda1

Heartfelt prayer for Spencer, you and the family.  Be strong in your faith.


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## GLENMAR




----------



## PattySh

Sending good thoughts your direction. Hoping Spencer is comfortable and wishing him a full recovery.


----------



## alsea1

Will be keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## redtailgal

Keep praying, Folks.

Check Facebook for updates........


----------



## stitchcounting

I hope everything just get better and better. I will kept Spencer and your whole family in my prayers.
When my mother was sick this lady is church said to me " God does things for a reason, you just need to stay by his feet and everything will go his way"
OF course it was in spanish so some of the funk in her lil say was lost in translation... But i'm sure you will get the message as you need it .


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Spencer is now resting comfortably after a 3 hour surgery to place a permanent shunt into his brain. The hope is it will keep his brain fluids from building up and putting pressure on his brain.

This cancer is so weird and hard to describe. It's rare to begin with, but since it is also metastatic ( means it has traveled to different places in his spine, called seeding), it means it is extremely rare. So rare that there aren't enough examples of it anywhere in the world that the docs can compare him to. Can't get a firm idea of his chances.... no one really wants to give hope in any significant way, mostly I get doom and gloom predictions... BUT, they have been wrong several times so far, and I fully expect Spencer to keep proving them wrong! 

For anyone interested in this kind of stuff, the name is Pilocytic Astrocytoma. Low grade, (grade 1), metastatic seeding along the spine, benign (which does NOT mean the same thing as other cancers when you hear benign, brain cancers are kinda different) . They also call it a low grade benign Glioma. 

Docs were only able to remove a small part of the tumor during his last surgery since it is entangled in his brain stem and spinal cord, Spencer also has a tumor near his pineal gland, believed to be same type and pretty much inoperable. 

So....We have a long, extremely uncertain future ahead of us. I want to thank everyone so much for the prayers and moral support! It is so nice to come here and find support and kind, calming words... It's like a secret place that's just for me, a place to go where I can be real and honest and open, and I know y'all can handle it! It's so hard to be the one everyone counts on, even my hubby. I am so glad I can give my worries and fears and burdens to God, without him I couldn't remain standing.

Still working on reducing my herd. But I'm never home lately, and can't do what needs to be done to handle that. Hay is too pricey to feed goats I planned to sell anyways, but I just don't know anyone I can faithfully put in charge of that...

Good news is we still have till April till kidding season starts, so hopefully we will have Spencer's routine down enough to have a few minutes to be there for kiddings. Even through all this, I am still very excited to have new baby goats! Gonna have to sell them all, but at least I get to play with them a bit first, AND some are due later, so I get to enjoy them a bit more. Yay!


----------



## promiseacres

Praying &


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## alsea1

We are still praying for you little guy here in Oregon.
And for his family.


----------



## greenbean

Yall are in our prayers here as well


----------



## Splashy

I am praying for you and your family. And I have a book that I thought I would recommend called "Natural strategies for cancer patients" By Dr.Russell Blaylock. Here is a quote from his introduction:  

_During the past thirty years of treating cancer patients,I have observed that often the treatment is worse than the cancer. This is especially so with childhood cancers involving the brain because the few children who survive their cancers are left severely impaired neurologically and cognitively. This loss of intellectual function is a direct result of the treatment...

In this book, I not only explain the mechanism of this protection of normal cells and the enhanced killing of cancer cells, but also outline practical ways to apply this knowledge to individual patients. This includes a discussion of the factors that increase the likelihood of a good outcome versus a poor outcome, such as diet and a specially designed supplementation program_

If you want a video link pm me.

Splashy


----------



## Queen Mum

hang in there!


----------



## Southern by choice

thank you so much for the updates.. I can't do FB so I check here everyday. 
We are praying for his miracle.


----------



## Bedste

Father God heal Spencer and give his parents PEACE and wisdom....  

BTW.... if you can handle all the work of caring for your herd..... its ok to keep them or some of them and enjoy life and something fun during this tough time... IF you can.  I pray that Spencer is 100% healed.  I am currently in KANSAS CITY praying for you... I am here with my seriously ill grandson....  I understand...  and I am praying for you


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Been a long few days.... We had the permanent shunt put  in. Spencer is so irritable and unhappy, he now has thrush in his mouth to top it all off. His physical function is so bad, he can only move one leg. THIS IS NOT WHAT THE DOCTORS SAID WOULD HAPPEN!!!! 

They said he would regain more function than ever.... they said he would be better.... I feel like I have purposely hurt my baby and ruined his time left alive... He is motionless... So far from where he was before all the surgeries it is heart crushing. I am a horrible disgusting parent to have allowed this to happen to my BABY!  All we wanted was his quality of life to be good. It's not quality when he is screaming in pain and frustration...

I just couldn't say no to the almighty doctors promising miracles... I have let him down.  I don't deserve him, and he doesn't deserve a parent like me. I can't describe the way I feel looking in his eyes.... He is so depressed and sad. He doesn't understand why he cant move his limbs anymore. I watch videos from just weeks ago of him playing and scooting and laughing and I just sob and hate myself.  WHY did I do this to him????

I read the pathology report today....there was NO DEFINATIVE RESULT!!!! They have NO idea what it really is!! it has none of the classic signs of any of the types of cancers they look for, yet several of the small signs suggest many different kinds of cancers, but not enough to actually name the cancer. The first line of the report says " this is a difficult and challenging case"!!!! Then goes on to say all the results are only "suggestive" of pilocytic astrocytoma. But with atypical attributes of unknown clinical relevance.

So even the so called experts don't have a clue!! I demanded the samples be sent to another bigger lab for a second opinion before I will consent to any chemo treatment. 

I don't even want to do chemo....but I'm scared NOT to. Docs say the biopsy has opened up the tumor so now cancer cells are running loose in his body so chemo is needed NOW to stop any other tumors from growing. They never told us that could happen!

BUT, the pathology report said it is a slow growing tumor, so if it took 15 months to get as big as it is, how can a few days make any difference???? I've never been so confused or angry with myself.... my poor baby is suffering because I made choices for him. I don't believe anything the doctors say anymore. They lied to us about the pathology report too...told us the opposite of what was in it. 


Sorry to have rambled on like that, didn't mean to freak out, but I am so upset, so hurt....

I try not to freak out on the doctors, but they keep avoiding my questions, keep telling me half truths and keep pushing so so so hard. I wish I had more faith in them, I wish they would be honest. If they have no clue, they should tell me that! Not give me false hope and fake promises.  

I mean, what would you do if you had no other options, nowhere else to get medical care, and had 5 other kids, a limited budget, and little real support in the home??  I am an absolute wreck. All I want to is to go back in time and never do the first surgery. I want to live in ignorance and just been able to wake up with either my baby healthy and normal, or to him having passed away in his sleep in the comfort of our arms in our bed...


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh Pride,

Now it's time to regroup. Get some rest, you are emotionally and physically wrought, as is well understood. You need your strength to forge ahead and be able to hold it together. I understand your frustrations and anxiety, but nothing is YOUR FAULT! Everyone of us would have been led by what advice or glimmer of hope the physicians would have given us. Every one of us! We would have done the same as you. The Doctors responsibility is to try everything to keep him alive, weigh their options and make the best choices for the child. But they are not God. They can only do so much. This is unknown territory for everyone involved. Do not be hard on yourself for trusting in them, they are supposed to be the experts and we can all understand that given a glimmer of hope, you put your faith in their hands.

I am so so sorry, so terribly sorry for you and Spencer and your family.  Know that the whole world is praying for you and Spencer, do not give up now. You will find the strength to carry on and make it through this challenge. 

My thoughts are with you and Spencer.


----------



## Southern by choice

Please Pride- DO NOT ALLOW YOUR ADVERSARY TO WEAR YOU DOWN! please do not speak ill of yourself, keep your eyes, thoughts, mind on the L-rd. Every thought that comes up that is not edifying or life giving CAST IT DOWN..it has no place in you.

2 Corinthians 10:5 Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ; 

Philippians 4:7 And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


Sending love and prayers


----------



## Rebbetzin

This morning during services I will be asking for special prayers for Spencer and all of you there. May the Holy One in His infinite mercy and love grant you courage and peace during this very difficult time.


----------



## bonbean01

Bridge and Southern have already said what I was going to say...doctors are human and don't know everything...they base their opinions on their best guess that comes from years of learning and experience...every case is different.

Never blame yourself...had that surgery brought good results, you would be so happy that you agreed to it...we are human also...you did your best in deciding what to do.

Don't give up on him...focus on the Great Healer...keep your faith, and remember that so many people are praying hard for him and you and your family


----------



## elevan

I know it's not enough, but your family is in my thoughts and prayers.  I wish that I could do more for you.  Please don't be hard on yourself.  Give your son a hug and hold him tight and tell him that you love him and never miss that opportunity to do just that.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

You are a wonderful, thoughtful, and wise parent.   Every decision you have made has been the right decision and your advocating for your son and his treatment is admirable.


----------



## alsea1

Try not to beat yourself up about this.
As parents we do the best we can for our kids.
It sounds like you need to get some counceling to help you get thru this.  Please don't wait. 
I would highly suggest finding a support group that is or has gone thru this situation.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Try not to beat yourself up about this.
> As parents we do the best we can for our kids.
> It sounds like you need to get some counceling to help you get thru this.  Please don't wait.
> I would highly suggest finding a support group that is or has gone thru this situation.
> My heart goes out to you.


This is a very good idea.  You need to hear from others that have been or are in your situation.


----------



## redtailgal

aww, hun.  Your in such pain right now.  I'm so sorry.  I cant even begin to imagine.

We shall double our efforts at prayer for Spencer and FOR YOU.

I'd hug you if I could. go have a good long cry, have a chat with God and then  Try to sleep a little.  *Your exhausted*.


----------



## Bedste

Are you members of a local Church?  If so please let them know what is going on.  You are not alone.  This is the hardest thing in the world.  It is not your fault.  None of this is your fault.  Your little Spencer needs his mommy and you are there for him.  Just do that and get as much rest as you can.  God knows and HE hears you. You are not alone.


----------



## Roll farms

Any choices you've made have been made with a mother's love and hope.  YOU ARE NOT WRONG.  You did the best you cuold w/ the info you had, w/ his best interests at heart.


----------



## promiseacres

Praying and hugs! Prayers for the doctors to so they can give you straight answers so you are able to make educated decisions.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Quick update....

Spencer came home with us last night! He is MUCH happier here at home. Now we just have to clean his neck wound, and keep his heart catheter flushed, watch for infection or fever, and make sure he gets his medications on time.

Docs wanna start chemo next Tuesday....We are still on the fence about it. Might put it off till later that week since my hubby will be in Chicago until Tuesday night, and I will not be starting his chemo without my hubby there to hold my hand as Spencer goes through it.

And I did contact st.judes, but they need a referral from his primary care physician, and she refused to call them!!! Sheesh, what is the problem with wanting options and second opinions??

Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement, they are just what I need to hear. I cry out to God so often.... I know I am heard, I just don't know what his answer will be. I know it kills me to see my baby unable to move his limbs, to see him cry in frustration and pain. I don't know how I will be able to stand to take him to chemo and purposely make him sick in the name of getting him "better".


----------



## bonbean01

Thank you for posting an update   Have been praying hard, and you are right...our prayers are heard, we just hope we get the answer we want nor do we know the big plan 

I'm not a doctor...but I have heard many times how chemo has saved little ones...it is rough...but the best they have.  All your decisions and your hubby's are made with love...ask for guidance and take quiet time for yourself.  It is very hard to be "still" and wait for guidance when you are distraught...but if you can manage that I believe you will know what decisions are right for your little sweetheart.


----------



## redtailgal

Hey.......

I havent been able to post on your page much.  Been rough around here too, though a different situation.  Wish we could get together and cry and pray and find some goats to giggle at.

Anyway, I've been thinking about you and Spencer.  It always makes me smile to see the pics you post of him.  He is SUCH a handsome little dude!


----------



## Rebbetzin

I'd find another Dr. that would give you a referral to St. Jude's.


----------



## promiseacres

Wow how can she refuse? Hugs glad he is home. Praying for you


----------



## GLENMAR

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> I'd find another Dr. that would give you a referral to St. Jude's.


X2


----------



## Bedste

you can insist that she writes you a referral.  St Jude is well known for their amazing understanding and compassion with children


----------



## Harbisgirl

Thinking about you today, I hope everything is going ok


----------



## that's*satyrical

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Rebbetzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd find another Dr. that would give you a referral to St. Jude's.
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...

X3




Stay strong.  You are doing great and your baby knows you love him.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Southern by choice

For those of you who may not know please read about Spencer. An amazing child, amazing family.

Please pray for his family.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Spencer has touched so many peoples hearts. He was amazing.

Here is the link to the FB page- 
https://www.facebook.com/prayersforspencerjames516

If you can, PLEASE give. They have lost their HOME and Suzetta lost her parents last year.
http://www.gofundme.com/qrefx8

Rest in peace Spencer. We love you.


----------



## BrownSheep

I've thought about Spencer often through out the last couple of years and wasn't aware of their facebook page. This saddens me greatly. My prayers are with the family.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

*Three Year Old Spencer Loses His Fight After Being Denied Life-Saving Medicine*



Spoiler: Article



PALM SPRINGS, California (April 16, 2015) - Spencer Koptis, a 3-year-old boy living with a rare form of cancer, pilocytic, Pilomyxoid astrocytoma (inoperable brain cancer) since his diagnosis at the age of 15 months old was a beacon of love and light for all who met him. Despite being limited in movement and being in pain due to the location of the tumors on his spinal cord, he always had a smile on his face. Spencers parents did anything they could think of to help their child as most parents would starting with the standard treatment - chemotherapy.

Suzetta Vonzell, Spencer’s mother, became wary of the original chemotherapy treatments. After nearly three months of treatments, MRIs showed the tumors had not grown in size, but Spencer’s condition still wasn’t improving. During his 10th round of treatment in May 2013 he went into anaphylactic shock and nearly died. This is the point at which Suzetta began exploring cannabis as a treatment option. It took extensive research, along with trial and error such as the widely used pure CBD oil used to treat several medical issues in children, before Suzette found the mixture that worked. James Benno, who was providing the life saving mixture free of charge prior to the raid on his collective in May of 2014 explains that “The strain he was responding to was 16 % CBD and 6 % THC and very rare.”

For Spencers family it was a miracle.“Within two weeks he could sit up on his own, he could scoot again and within a month he could start using his hands (again), and his speech took off,” Suzette said. “Literally, I went into the neurosurgeon’s office and he said the tumor in the pineal region was pretty much gone — and it was a big tumor.”








After the raid on Benno’s collective which left him unable to provide medicine for Spencer, Vonzell found it increasingly difficult to find medicine for her son, and they were forced to resort to the pharmaceutical route again. The steroid injections being administered to Spencer quickly took their toll. The cancer returned and several months after showing improvement, Spencer’s health quickly deteriorated. Yet despite Spencers body retaining so much water from edema and being in pain so severe that liquid dilaudid was required to ease the pain, he still had a smile on his face that glowed from within.  

Three-year-old Spencer Koptis, of Palm Springs, died at 1:50 p.m. on Thursday, April 2nd while being “held in his father and mother’s arms,” according to a post on the Prayers for Spencer Facebook page. The loss of Spencer is being mourned by several thousand community members along with his family. The war on drugs is to blame for this tragic loss, preventing medical cannabis providers like James Benno from providing life saving medicine. If you would like to contribute to Spencers funeral costs please visit http://www.gofundme.com/qrefx8.


Visit The Human Solution International at www.thsintl.org to find information on how you can help end prohibition because, "No One Should Go To Jail For A Plant!"


About The Human Solution International:THSI is a grassroots federally recognized 501(c)3 nonprofit organization, which includes over 50 chapters. THSI supports members of the community through the trials they face as cannabis consumers through court support, prison outreach, and education. Members believe that standing together in solidarity against this unfair treatment of civil rights will keep people out of prison for a plant which has been proven to hold many medicinal and health benefits.


By Becca Nichols


The Human Solution International

A 501(c)(3) Civil Rights Organization

Ph: (951) 934-0055

Fx: (520) 509-6845

Email: media@thsintl.org

www.thsintl.org


No One Should Go To Jail For A Plant!

 END

 ###


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I followed prayers for Spencer on FB and saw to post about it all. It is heart breaking. What his mom gave up, all her herd animals and a hard chicken practice for him. Hopefully she will come on again some time soon


----------

